# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Replication >  error 2147200996 در replication

## akashani

سلام دوستان 
من در هنگام (replication (Merge  دو سرور این پیغام و دریافت میکنم راهنمائی نمائید .

The process could not query row metadata at the 'Publisher'.
(Source: Merge Replication Provider (Agent); Error number: -2147200996)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Communication link failure
(Source: SQL-SERVER-MIS (Data source); Error number: 0)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The merge process encountered an unexpected network error. The connection to Publisher 'SQL-SERVER-MIS' is no longer available.
(Source: Merge Process (Agent); Error number: -2147199469)

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
این پیغام میگه ارتباط شما بین دو سرورتون قطع شده است.
برای اینکار شما از طریق Management Studio سرور SQL-SERVER-MIS رو باز کنید ببینید میتونید لیست دیتابیس هارو مشاهده کنید.؟

----------


## akashani

> سلام.
> این پیغام میگه ارتباط شما بین دو سرورتون قطع شده است.
> برای اینکار شما از طریق Management Studio سرور SQL-SERVER-MIS رو باز کنید ببینید میتونید لیست دیتابیس هارو مشاهده کنید.؟


سلام مشکل حل شد ولی مشکل دیگه پیش اومده از سمت subscription باید رنج ID بوسیله sp_adjustpublisheridentityrange  رنج جدید بدم . لطفا راهنمائی کنید

----------


## mahyar12

سلام 
من برای ایجاد replicatuion  با موفقیت ناشر و توزیع کننده رو ایجاد کردم 
اما برای مشترک سرور ناشر رو نمیشناسه ، با این که اینها به پینگ شدن و شبکه درست کار می کنه خواهش می کنم راهنمایم کنید

----------


## akashani

> سلام 
> من برای ایجاد replicatuion  با موفقیت ناشر و توزیع کننده رو ایجاد کردم 
> اما برای مشترک سرور ناشر رو نمیشناسه ، با این که اینها به پینگ شدن و شبکه درست کار می کنه خواهش می کنم راهنمایم کنید


سلام 
replicatuion   نیاز به config های زیادی در Database و tableها داره به ترتیب بگید انشاالله بتونم راهنمائی کنم.

----------


## akashani

یه Alias تعریف کن احتمالا میتونی connect بشی .....

----------


## mahyar12

میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین چی کار کنم

----------


## mahyar12

راستش من از فایلی که آقای صادقیان گذاشتن استفاده کردم خط به خط همه چیز درست پیش میره اما سرور های sql همدیگر رو نمی شناسن

----------

